# hey all



## ablaze

hiya all(to those who dont know me) my name is Yvanne im 19 years old i have 2 kids chloe(06/05/05) and callum (20/08/06)


----------



## peanut

Hi Yvanne *waves*
How are you? How's wee Callum?


----------



## Imi

Hi guys It's meeeeeee Maddies mum ...

We glad you joined :D


----------



## ablaze

callum is gr8 thank you!!! imi..no problems babe!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey yvanne *waves*


----------



## ablaze

*waves* hello


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Yvanne :shock: 

Don't think we spoke much :oops: But *hugs* x


----------



## ablaze

thats ok wobbles, is hard 2 spk 2 every1 on a big site!!! i was spkin 2 imi saying it wasnt fair(i dont know the full story)how laura posted wen u asked her not 2(imi made a post which was deleted str8away... well i read it lol)


----------



## Wobbles

Shame really I'd of maybe gone back as a member but not really after that.

Just looked around & theres not much out there bar cluttered message boards so figured what the hell even if it's a case of ranting to myself :lol: :oops:


----------



## ablaze

aaaw wow love ur pandas!!!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Theres a forum i used to go to that was the mother of cluttered boards! I dont really go there much now cause its full of stuck up snobs.


----------



## Wobbles

Yvanne said:

> aaaw wow love ur pandas!!!!!!

www.tonitags.co.uk

:D


----------



## ablaze

lol thtll b another thing 2 add 2 my to do list, r u ok tho wobbles??? u havent let it get 2 u r tht?


----------



## Wobbles

Yer I'm alrighty  

Harsh reality of life :( I've just stopped bleeding & spotting this evening it seems so time to move on again.


----------



## ablaze

aww babe **big hugs** ur a strong person, i admire u


----------



## Wobbles

Try try try :D 

We'll get there just need to know how :D


----------



## ablaze

thts all u can do i mean it though!! u r a very strong person im glad your coping


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks Yvanne *hugs* x


----------



## Layla

Hellooo!!

Just been told about this place, looks cool! 

xxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Layla!


----------



## Tam

Hello all *waves*


----------



## vicky

Hi, just been told about this place.


----------



## LilDevil_691

My name is Samantha. I'm 20yrs old. I'm 32 weeks Pregnant. I'm due on the 26th October. I currently in a relationship with the baby's father who name is James. He is 21 yrs old.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Samantha ....

CONGRATS & not long now https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif

x


----------



## Lauz_1601

hi samamntha welcome to the forum! not long atall are you excited?


----------



## ablaze

forum is looking gr8 wobbles!!


----------



## HB

*waves*

Hey all!!

Hi Samantha!!

*hugs*

Welcome one and all!!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Yvanne said:

> forum is looking gr8 wobbles!!

Thanks :D OH still tweaking :lol: Was up til silly hours last night :shock:


----------



## Tam

LilDevil_691 said:

> My name is Samantha. I'm 20yrs old. I'm 32 weeks Pregnant. I'm due on the 26th October. I currently in a relationship with the baby's father who name is James. He is 21 yrs old.

Hi Samantha *waves*

Welcome to the fourm!

Wishng you a healthy & happy remainder of your pregnancy.........wow 8 little weeks to go!!!! :D


----------



## ablaze

aww bless ur OH wobbles!!!! mine is jst a bum at the mo!!!!!


----------

